# Professional detailers in the South Wales area?



## Coxyboy123

In my last thread, people mentioned about a professional detailer. I have never ever known of a business locally that offers this level of service, although I did see an advert for claying in a car wash in Swansea the other day.

Are there any mobile gurus out there? If so, what do they charge?


----------



## Natalie

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61590


----------



## digitaluk

Your posting in the wrong section mate. There are a fair few detailiers listed on here who work in south wales. I highly rate James at ti22 who is based in Newport. Does great work and is a good chap as well


----------



## Coxyboy123

Now that's the kind of thing I'm talking about!


----------



## littlejack

I think that matt jones from Cardiff has gone mobile...


----------



## Ti22

:wave:


----------

